# Jaguar markV 1963



## copiecat (Dec 4, 2009)

Here is my last work,
Just clean up the chrome part, found some NOS too,
waiting (long long time) about the paint man,

I made decals myself and destroy this one for the seat tube on water
























Schwinn addict it's sure, but not to the good side of oc?an for that !!!


----------



## copiecat (Dec 4, 2009)

*in progress*





































That's all...


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Dec 5, 2009)

Looks excellent! Great match on the paint!


----------



## Pedalsnostalgia (Dec 31, 2009)

*1963 Jaguar*

Hi, Your 1963 project is coming along very nicely. Coppertone is one of my favorite colors and it looks like you got an excellent match.


----------



## copiecat (Jan 1, 2010)

*TX*

@Pédalsnostalgia

Thank & welcome,
Your collection of "Jaguar" is the reference for me ...
I hope someday to have parts also yours.


copiecat aka ddbu


----------



## middleman (Feb 24, 2010)

Paint closeup in that last shot looks great!


----------

